# Does a regular business (real estate agency) needs secured WI-Fi solutions?



## JonnyJoe123 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi there. I am running a small business in the real estate industry in Melbourne, about to open a new office and set up PCs and internet with Wi-Fi. 

Do I need a separate company to wire computers to the internet, and manage the network? 

Saw a companies' webpage (It Leap) they say they provide kind of services I've told about above, the question is does my business (not IT business particularly) still require to be with the "secured" wi-fi, or regular wi-fi will be alright?

I can set up a regular wi-fi myself.

Thanks


----------



## Oliver Brown (May 9, 2020)

Hi a secured wifi is vital no matter the type of your business. Hacker can access and destroy your business data and customer information through wifi network. It worth some investments in network security.


----------



## JonnyJoe123 (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. As of now, I am using a regular wi fi. It has password, I though it's enough, isn't it?
How easy to hack it? Seems like nearly impossible for a regular joe. 

We are not a multi-million company to be aimed by some advanced hackers


----------

